# Yellow/pineapple/gold bettas :)



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

I didn't see one, so I thought I'd start a thread for our lovely yellow/pineapple/golden betta friends!
This is Sayid, a yellow (with some blue streaks) VT 
Would love to see more! I know this color is pretty rare at the petstores


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

yellow? i have Miss Heavy. :V


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

Miss heavy is beautiful! Is this from Chard on Aquabid?


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Heavy is sooo pretty!
I have a yellow girl too but don't have a good picture of her with me. Need to get her on this thread too


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

-runs in- I got a yellow!! =D

And as you can see, I mean, yellow. o.o very yellow.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Augh. I want a yellow boy SO BAD! I miss my beautiful boy firefly! </3


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: my boy is so rare in my area, I would legit not sell him except for a hefty price to an experienced betta lover/owner >.> :lol: so many people see him and go "I WANT HIM" and I just don't wanna


----------



## SwimmR (Dec 8, 2011)

I saw a nice yellow VT in the new shipment from my local Petsmart today (and on sale for $1.99). But, I vowed I would stop at 6, so didn't bring him home.


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

I've ALWAYS wanted a yellow.. The most haunting betta thing I look back and from at still is the solid sunny yellow Crowntail I found when I first started fish keeping again in mid-summer 2011, he had mild fin damage & back then, as many of us started, still thought of them as " Just fish " :/


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

I have a yellow too!

His name is Sunshine
/generic name omg

My stepmom made me name him that XD


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I have a yellow, Twitch:
Before








Now









And my Pineapple boy, Jack:


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

bettasusa said:


> Miss heavy is beautiful! Is this from Chard on Aquabid?


She is. :V one of his gold DT gals. :3


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Got pics of my new yellow girl. She's yet to be named. Any name suggestions for her?


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I have this pretty boy and his sister from Chard


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Pitluvs said:


> I have a yellow, Twitch:
> Before
> 
> 
> ...


I love Jack! He is so pretty! 

I had a yellow boy died 2 weeks ago! Got him from walmart! Very pretty!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Jack's our ugly fish, he's really a cream color but the camera gave him an extra pizazz of color that day lol


----------

